# Help! Am so scared...Need urgent advice



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

I have just come back from A&E with heavy bleeding and passed some enormous clots which the doctor actually had to pull out of me. She told us that it was almost certainly a miscarriage (I am 12+1) but that we'd need a scan tomorrow to be sure. She said I also have a UTI and prescribed me trimethoprim. We got home and for our sanity used the Doppler to find the heartbeat was still there at 160 beats per minute. I am still bleeding quite a bit and do not know what this means. 

The Trimethoprim says unsafe during pregnancy (she obviously assumed I was no longer pregnant). But I am scared if I do not take it that the longer the UTI goes untreated, then I could do more damage to my baby who somehow still appears to be alive.

I don't know what to do - should I take these anti-biotics? 

And also, what could such large blood clots & blood loss mean if I can still hear a heart beat. One was so big she said it might have even been the baby??

Thank you - so confused and scared

Kitty


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kitty

Re the antibiotics I would ask the pharmacists on their thread. Or check when you go in for your scan today 

Re the bleeding. It is possible that all is ok and the bleeding was from another source I.e cervix rather than from within the womb. Some ladies can have clot that forms, or an implantation bleed and again can have these and be ok. 

However with a large bleed it is likely to be a miscarriage. It is very difficult to pick up a heartbeat at that early stage of pregnancy and you may have picked up your own pulse and the unit doubled it. 

Obviously we will not know what has hsppened until you have your scan. Fingers crossed all is well 

I do hope all is ok. Let me know. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Kas - I know you are probably right but the sound I am picking up is really fast and we time it rather than going by the monitor - my hb is much slower... I don't think it is my hb but wondered if it could be something else? If it is the heartbeat and the baby is still going does it mean that it could still end up being a miscarriage? Is bed rest or anything you would recommend doing? 

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

It can pick up your heartbeat and double it, making it fast. You would know if it didn't double it as It is much slower. 

Bed rest is best you cant do anything else unfortunately. 

Yes if still going a miscarriage could still happen if it's a clot behind the placenta. But risk is lower once a heartbeat is seen. 

How's the bleeding this morning.
Kaz xxxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Kas. Bleeding seems to have slowed down. Now more like a period when I wipe and not flowing continuously onto a pad. Is that a good sign? I also haven't had any severe cramping?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's better than it being heavy yes. 

Kaz. Xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks - sorry - I know I'm plucking at straws here...


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfectly understandable to hope for the best. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Kaz!

Baby is fine!! Cervix is closed and they can't find where the bleeding is coming from but they have said rest for now and things should clear up!!!!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent news. Really pleased for you. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Kaz - and thanks for your help & advice - pregnsncy is now officially the scariest thing I've been through I think! 

xxx


----------

